# OTA Antenna Recommendation?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I live in the Beaumont, Tx. area and would like someone's opinion of the following OTA antenna. I have looked at antennaweb and also talked with Channel Master tech support. For my situation, they recommended their model # 3016. I live anywhere from approx. 8 miles to 16 miles from the big 4 networks' towers.
Does anyone have any experience with the 3016 and would it make a good choice? FYI: I'll be splitting off and running 3 TV's off the antenna. Channel Master says that I shouldn't need a pre-amp either.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

khearrean said:


> I live in the Beaumont, Tx. area and would like someone's opinion of the following OTA antenna. I have looked at antennaweb and also talked with Channel Master tech support. For my situation, they recommended their model # 3016. I live anywhere from approx. 8 miles to 16 miles from the big 4 networks' towers.
> Does anyone have any experience with the 3016 and would it make a good choice? FYI: I'll be splitting off and running 3 TV's off the antenna. Channel Master says that I shouldn't need a pre-amp either.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Ken, Check out these sites?
TitanTV
http://www.titantv.com/ttv/AntennaSelector/start.aspx?broadcastType=digital
CEA
http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Welcome.aspx
General info. about HDTV terrestrial reception
http://www.transmitter.com/?KeohiHDTV

John


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Ken, Check out these sites?
> TitanTV
> http://www.titantv.com/ttv/AntennaSelector/start.aspx?broadcastType=digital
> CEA
> ...


Thanks for the info...actually I'm aware of those sites and have even used antennaweb to determine the type of antenna I need. That's why I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the CM 3016 or had heard anything about it.

Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

khearrean said:


> Thanks for the info...actually I'm aware of those sites and have even used antennaweb to determine the type of antenna I need. That's why I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the CM 3016 or had heard anything about it.
> 
> Ken


For the distances that you show, it should work just fine.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

8 to 16 miles away? Have you tried a coat hanger?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

:lol: Indeed! Give us a call when you join the 50+ miler club.  

- John...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

khearreen - 
If all the towers are located near each other then the antenna you describe will be fine. If say they are several degrees apart then you may need to add a rotator to the antenna or stack antennas aimed specifically at the respective towers. Stacking antennas can cause multipath signal reception which will phase out the good signal causing pixelation and audio dropouts and even a, "black screen, without audio.

John


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

I bought the CM 3016 for our attic (at Lowe's for $35). It's a great antenna.


----------

